
OARC's Open DNS Privacy Resolver Testbed - okket
https://www.dns-oarc.net/oarc/services/dnsprivacy
======
jbg_
Doesn’t posting a link to the private key the servers are using ([0], under
the Configuration heading on the linked page) compromise the privacy of
everyone using the service?

[0] [https://www.dns-oarc.net/files/tls-dns/pkey](https://www.dns-
oarc.net/files/tls-dns/pkey)

~~~
okket
From the FAQ:

    
    
      Q: What is OARC's Privacy Policy for use of its testbed
         nameservers?
    
      [...] If your DNS query data is sensitive, you should
      probably not be trusting it to an experimental 3rd-party
      research testbed.

~~~
jbg_
Sure, but there is really no reason to publish the private key and make it
trivial to decrypt all the traffic, right?

